# Win a Private Backcountry Guided Package in Japan.



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

francium said:


> Might be worth a try if anyone is heading out to Japan this winter Win a Private Backcountry Guiding Package in Niseko


Thanks for the link that would be a sweet trip to win!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This one is a no brainer. Thanks for posting it up. I would love to win this.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

We've already got three days booked with them so winning another would be quite cool


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

francium said:


> We've already got three days booked with them so winning another would be quite cool


Got any room for one more? Lol


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I already entered guys. No reason to waste your time. I'm going to win it.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

JohnnyKruick said:


> Got any room for one more? Lol


There's 14 of us going our guide group is full but I think there's gonna be another couple which should have a space.


----------

